# The early arrival of baby Bryce ** updated with new pics page 3*



## lou1979

Well it all happend really fast, last weds 30th sept i was at home after just taken my 2 older boys to school, i was in the kitchen making some breakfast, when whooosh a huge gush (of what i thought was waters) but when i looked down it was just pure blood!!:wacko:

Called my Bestfriend who lives around the corner, then the Ambulance who then blue lighted me to my hospital, i arrived on labour ward where i passed HUGE clots and continued bleeding, i was contracting every 2-3 mins and i have placenta previa, so within minutes and i mean minutes, i was prepared for theatre and taken for an emergency C section, i didnt get a chance to even contact OH, he knew i was on way to hospital but didnt know that i was having an emergency section.

anyway at 13.33 on weds 30th sept 5 weeks early and weighing 5 lb 6oz baby Bryce was born, they had to cut through the placenta as it was anterior and my uterus wouldnt contract back to that was stitched in place.

Bryce is still in SCBU, hes doing very well and should be home early next week.

a few pics..

a few mins old..

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/SassyRS/Bryce/1stoct4.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/SassyRS/Bryce/1stoct13.jpg

and here he is a week old..

hes a little jaundiced but below treament level..

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/SassyRS/Bryce/6thoct.jpg

2 proud big brothers..

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/SassyRS/Bryce/4thoctober3.jpg

:cloud9:


----------



## tootsy1987

Wow congrats hunny!!! i remember when u got ur bfp just days after me... congrats hes abso gorgeous!! xxx


----------



## lou1979

Thankyou huni! hes amazing he really is, can't wait to have him home :)


----------



## sarah0108

congratulations!!


----------



## Clare Bear

Aww congratulations another gorgeous boy in your family, hope he comes home soon, he's gonna be well looked after with 2 big brothers. xx


----------



## polaris

Congratulations! I love the pictures. He is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Cotto08

Congratulations hun, am so glad baby Bryce is doing well and hopefully coming home next week!! x


----------



## dan-o

Sorry to hear about the rush arrival, but huge congrats! He's adorable! xx


----------



## 3 girlies

congratulations, hes gorgeous xxx


----------



## buddabun

congratulations hon. Sorry to hear of his dramatic entrance but so glad he is doing well.

And the photo of him with his 2 brothers made me well up :oops:


----------



## lou1979

hes coming home today!!!!

all 5lb 6 of him LOL!!!!!

iM SO SO SO SO happy!!!!! :D


----------



## 3 girlies

aww coming home already, thats great news. xx


----------



## Maffie

So glad he's doing well. Sounds like a traumatic experience :hugs:


----------



## laura3103

congrats i'm so glad he is doing well and will be home with you soon.x.x.


----------



## lou1979

he came home saturday, he was weighed today by the HV and hes now 5lb 10 oz!!!


----------



## bunnyg82

awww congratulations, he's gorgeous x


----------



## dawny690

:cloud9: absolutly gorgeous hun xxxx


----------



## lou1979

heres another... hehe

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/SassyRS/Bryce/19thoct9.jpg


----------



## RaeRae

Awwwww he's sooo lush!!


----------



## Samemka

Gorgeous!!!! Congratulations x x x x


----------



## lou1979

hehe thankyou ladies hes a gem a real gem xxx


----------



## Jessa

He's absolutely beautiful! Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## Stacey_89

Congratulations :)
That 3rd picture of him is just sooooooo adorable !!


xx


----------



## neady

congrats hes adorable! 
&& my eyes filled up looking at the last one of your 3 boys they both look so proud and happy =) x


----------



## leelee

That is fabulous news. Congrats to you!


----------



## embojet

Congratulations, he is beautiful x


----------



## naddy2shoes

I had to write and say congratulations as reading your story has made me cry..

I'm so glad things all turned out so well and that you have an amazingly beautiful baby boy who will be home with you very soon.

What a shock though:shock: I'm in hospital at almost 28 weeks having started bleeding 11days ago with placenta previa. The Dr's have warned me that this might happen to me anytime now.

I'm hoping I hold out a few more weeks so little one is not so little and that like you I can have him or her home with me for Xmas.

Wishing you and your family all the very best :dust:

xxxxx


----------



## Sarah1987

Congratulations, he's beautiful :hug:


----------



## lou1979

allmy boys together
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/SassyRS/Bryce/25thoct6.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/SassyRS/Bryce/Nov4thDuedate8.jpg

Happy halloween lol

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/SassyRS/Bryce/S7004030.jpg


----------



## butrfly

aawwww... he's a cutie!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

aww he is soo cute


----------



## Mommy2Kian

I dont really comment much in this section but i really feel the need to comment on how gorgoeus ur little fella is, i just love his hair!!!!!!!!!!! ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## lou1979

Thankyou huni that means alot xxxxx


----------



## mummysangels

congratulations!


----------



## pennysbored

He does have a head full of hair, hey? Congrats! 
I know how tough it can be to have a baby in the NICU, its always great to have them home.


----------



## Armywife

All that hair! Gorgeous! Congratulations x x x


----------



## akcher

Congrats!!


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Awww many congratulations hun, he's gorgeous :D xx


----------



## Naya69

awww hes sooooooooooooooooo cute and has so much hair well done hes a treasure like your other two boys x


----------



## lou1979

Thanks ladies ,hes doing real well 8lb 9 now!!!


----------



## bexie1985

o hes beautiful, so tiny, well done u :)xx


----------



## rwhite

He's so gorgeous, well done! xx His brothers look so very pleased to have him here, lovely pic


----------

